# Small Prada Symbole jacquard fabric handbag



## Cookie18

Has anybody bought this bag yet? Do you think it will date very quickly or will be an easy to use everyday bag?


----------



## LaPush

I was very interested in the large size as I felt it was a good work bag. When I asked my SA I was told there was no stock hence I had to wait. Recently there was stock but I noticed the price increased. At the present price point it was not a good idea to proceed given the fact that the handles and outside of the bag are made from fabric.


----------



## bunee

Agreed on the handles, so I am considering a mini. Do you think this is a seasonal offering or a new line that they will update in upcoming seasons?


----------



## brenzgracie

I had it and sold it to FASHIONPHILE.  It snagged so easily and I baby my bags.  Way more delicate than my Dior book tote.


----------



## platanoparty

I really like this print in the micro tote but I am a bit weary because it doesn’t have feet and not a coated textile, I fear It may get really dirty or damaged easily. @brenzgracie did you find it snagged on everything? I did see a last one in the store that was snagged so I didn’t buy it, hoping it was a bad one. I’m hoping they’ll release this pattern in another material…


----------



## brenzgracie

I was very careful.  I’m not even sure how it snagged.  I used it about 4 times and then sold it.  I was very disappointed because it wasn’t cheap and of course, I took a loss.  Prada does not keep its value. Handles showed wear and became slightly misshapen.  No comparison at all to book tote material.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I love the style, but don't like the pattern. It makes me dizzy.


----------

